# Early Pay?



## Sickdog (Nov 10, 2020)

_I work for a DC in TX and i usually get my direct deposit on Wednesdays and it showed up today with no online payslip available to view on the target pay and benefits app. I'm sure the payslip will be available tomorrow though but is this normal?_


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 10, 2020)

Sickdog said:


> _I work for a DC in TX and i usually get my direct deposit on Wednesdays and it showed up today with no online payslip available to view on the target pay and benefits app. I'm sure the payslip will be available tomorrow though but is this normal?_


Probably because tomorrow is Veterans Day so you got it a day ahead.


----------

